# Topics > Arts > Music >  lalal.ai, vocal removing service for acapella and instrumentals extraction, Baden-Baden, Baden-Württemberg, south-western Germany

## Airicist

lalal.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCawy7BDDJ62QwQeeRjYmEtQ

facebook.com/Lalalai-106143107757872

twitter.com/ai_lalal

linkedin.com/company/lalal-ai

instagram.com/lalalaiapp

producthunt.com/posts/lalal-ai-2-0

producthunt.com/posts/lalal-ai

Alexandra Malis

Managing Partner - Dmitry Orlov

----------

